# Some paints to give away in London UK



## vonklaude (May 16, 2010)

Hi all

I'm moving home and temporarily storing things. So rather than see my Army Painter and GW paints etc die I'd rather give them away.

If anyone is near Streatham in London and would like to collect these then please PM me. There are several cans of Army Painter coloured base coats, some washes, various glues and setters, some AP and GW colours and metals, and a bunch of good brushes.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Would you post them If I paid for the postage?


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Same here, if your willing to post (and i be happy to pay postage as well), i be intrested in any washes or foundation paints you may have?


----------

